

Ask HN: Ideas to ease the installation of an EC2 hosted webapp - nkrode

Recently i open sourced a DIY dropbox powered blogging engine ( http://www.nkrode.com/article/autopilot ). Many of the users interested are people who do not have a programming background, but would still like the idea of a dropbox powered blog. However, i think my current setup instructions are beyond most people. It requires them to :<p>1. Setup a dedicated server or fire an EC2 instance
2. Fork a github repository
3. Install some python packages etc. (i guess i can do a pip install)
4. Configure web servers
5. Configure the blog etc. etc.<p>I was wondering how can I can packages this all together so that it's a sort of 1-click install. One option I was thinking was :<p>1. User signs up for an Amazon account or azure or google. (non geeks will still find it hard to deal with downtimes, server issues etc.)
2. Fires a pre-configured image.
3. Done.<p>Are there any other tools, services, options which can easy this whole process?
======
skram
Yes -- look into Amazon CloudFormation
(<http://aws.amazon.com/cloudformation/>) and/or Amazon's Marketplace
(<https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/>).

You might also look into Heroku
(<https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/python/>) and/or services like it
specifically for Python ([http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-Heroku-equivalent-
for-Djang...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-Heroku-equivalent-for-Django-
applications))

~~~
nkrode
nice! thanks for sharing.

